# Eau Gallie river?



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Head West, in through and past Ballard Park. All out near the train tracks that cross over the river, and past there you will see rollin' poons. The docks on the West side of the IRL channel just South of Ballard are good snook holders mid morning through mid day.


----------

